# I think that... (expressing opinion)



## Seikun

Hi.
I have been teaching myself some Dutch for two weeks now and I am curious as to how to express opinion in the Dutch language. I am looking for the Dutch expression for "I think that..."

So far I know that the Dutch verb for _to think_ is _denken_.

Examples.
I think that she has a rabbit: _____________ zij heeft een konijn. (I like the dutch word for rabbit, it sounds cute).
I think that it is a funny book: ______________ het is een grappig boek.

Thanks in advance^^


----------



## YellowOnline

_I think that..._ -> _Ik denk dat..._

Word order is different though:
*Ik denk dat* zij heeft een konijn *heeft*.
*Ik denk dat* het is een grappig boek *is*.


----------



## Seikun

YellowOnline said:


> _I think that..._ -> _Ik denk dat..._
> 
> Word order is different though:
> *Ik denk dat* zij ----- een konijn *heeft*.
> *Ik denk dat* het -- een grappig boek *is*.
> 
> (Hmz, is there no strike-through available on WordReference?)



Now I will practise this. Thank you very much helping me out!


----------



## AllegroModerato

Be aware that the second phrase can be interpreted as expressing a  personal opinion as well as a hypothesis. In the first case, you have  read the book and _consider_ it to be funny. In the second case, you haven't read the book, but you _believe_ it is funny. Both meanings translate differently in Dutch:

- Ik vind het een grappig boek (opinion)
- Ik denk dat het een grappig boek is (you believe this to be true)


----------



## ThomasK

AM is making a very good point: don't translate too literally! There is a difference, I think, between an opinion (your first example) and a judgment (the second). 

I'd say: 
- *'Ik vind *dat X z is' is quite OK for a judgment or *'Ik vind *X z' ('Ik denk' seems quite rational to me, really like an opinion, well thought of) 
- *'Voor mij/ in mijn ogen *is dat te z': idem ('Volgens mij... ' is again more rational)
- *'Dat lijkt me *heel z' is quite common as well, I'd say ('It seems ...')
There might be more ways...


----------



## Seikun

I am just a beginner and teaching myself Dutch so learning more expressions to complement what I have learnt so far is really helpful.

Could you please provide examples using _Voor mij _and _In mijn ogen is dat te..._?

Thank you very much.


----------



## ThomasK

'Voor mij' is 'To me', I think, or 'in my opinion', whereas 'in mijn ogen' is 'to my mind', generally. I think 'voor mij' is safer to use for you. 

Other examples: 
-* 'voor mij' *+ inversion (!): 

'Voor mij is dat te moeilijk' --- though I now realize this is more like 'For/To me this is too difficult', only to be used when there is *an adj. with 'voor' *[for]

- *'volgens mij'*, 'according to me', is the most traditional one, again +inversion, maybe a little formal; more formal even is *'naar mijn mening':
*
 'Volgens mij is het te laat'  -  'Volgens mij mag dat niet' -  'Volgens mij  moeten politici ...'

- *'wat mij betreft'*, 'as for me', might be the least formal, a little too informal even when expressing opinion, and can be used in matters of taste and opinion: + inv. 
'Wat mij betreft is het te laat' - Wat mij betreft, mag het veranderen - ... 

Ik laat ook graag anderen hun licht schijnen op deze kwestie !
﻿


----------



## Seikun

Thanks for all those examples!


----------



## bibibiben

AllegroModerato said:


> Be aware that the second phrase can be interpreted as expressing a personal opinion as well as a hypothesis. In the first case, you have read the book and _consider_ it to be funny. In the second case, you haven't read the book, but you _believe_ it is funny. Both meanings translate differently in Dutch:
> 
> - Ik vind het een grappig boek (opinion)
> - Ik denk dat het een grappig boek is (you believe this to be true)



Both _vinden_ and _denken_ are so-called attitudinal verbs and convey opinions. The main difference is that _vinden_ requires a subjective predicate or “predicate of personal taste”. *

Unlike Dutch _denken_, English _think_ allows both subjective and objective readings, which can make it behave like _find_:
1. I think this book is funny = I find this book funny = Ik vind dit boek grappig [or: Ik vind dit een grappig boek].
2. I think this book is funny = I believe this book is funny = Ik denk dat dit een grappig boek is [or, more common: Volgens mij is dit een grappig boek].

Sentence 1, in which a personal taste is communicated, implies that the speaker has actually read the book. After all, it’s only after reading a book that you’ll be able to judge if it is to your taste. Sentence 2, in which the expressed opinion is not (solely) based on somebody’s personal taste, still doesn’t rule out the possibility that the speaker has read the book, though.

Reasons why somebody could think a book is funny without having read it:
Ik denk dat het boek grappig is, omdat de bibliotheek er een smiley-stickertje op heeft geplakt.
Ik denk dat het boek grappig is, omdat m’n broer aan één stuk bleef lachen toen hij het las.
Ik denk dat het boek grappig is, omdat de schrijver ervan tot nu toe altijd humor in z’n romans gestopt heeft.

Reasons why somebody could think a book is funny after reading it, without relying so much on personal taste:
Ik denk dat het boek grappig is, omdat veel lezers het droogkomische commentaar van de hoofdpersoon wel kunnen waarderen.
Ik denk dat het boek grappig is, omdat de schrijver voortdurend absurde wendingen in het verhaal aanbrengt. [Implied: Readers will appreciate that type of humor.]

Reasons why somebody could think a book is funny after reading it, based on personal taste:
Ik vind het boek grappig, omdat ik het droogkomische commentaar van de hoofdpersoon wel kan waarderen.
Ik vind het boek grappig, omdat de schrijver voortdurend absurde wendingen in het verhaal aanbrengt. [Implied: That’s my type of humor.]

*See: http://folk.uio.no/kjelljs/Jua.pdf


----------



## ThomasK

Sjonge, nooit aan gedacht, maar inderdaad, dat klopt. Ik vraag me wel af of dat gebruik van 'find' zo gangbaar is....


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK said:


> Sjonge, nooit aan gedacht, maar inderdaad, dat klopt. Ik vraag me wel af of dat gebruik van 'find' zo gangbaar is....



Engelstaligen zullen vast vinden dat Nederlandstaligen wel erg vaak _vinden_ van stal halen. En dat curieuze _volgens mij_ zal ook wel de wenkbrauwen doen fronsen ...


----------



## ThomasK

Inderdaad, volkomen eens, en soms gebruiken Nederlandstaligen daarom net iets te vaak 'find' in het Engels. Vandaar mijn vraag. 

Maar bedoel je dat 'volgens mij' te formeel is, of zelfs ongebruikelijk? Oei...


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK said:


> Inderdaad, volkomen eens, en soms gebruiken Nederlandstaligen daarom net iets te vaak 'find' in het Engels. Vandaar mijn vraag.
> 
> Maar bedoel je dat 'volgens mij' te formeel is, of zelfs ongebruikelijk? Oei...



Nee, wat ik bedoelde te zeggen is dat 'according to me' (de vertaling van 'volgens mij') heel merkwaardig Engels is. Het Engels gebruikt liever 'in my opinion' of 'I think that...'. In het Nederlands daarentegen is er niets mis met 'volgens mij'.


----------



## ThomasK

Oké, dan zijn we het roerend eens!


----------



## kairine

AllegroModerato said:


> Be aware that the second phrase can be interpreted as expressing a  personal opinion as well as a hypothesis. In the first case, you have  read the book and _consider_ it to be funny. In the second case, you haven't read the book, but you _believe_ it is funny. Both meanings translate differently in Dutch:
> 
> - Ik vind het een grappig boek (opinion)
> - Ik denk dat het een grappig boek is (you believe this to be true)


Wow , dankjewel, ik had nooit een zo duidelijk uitlegging over denk/vind gehad!


----------



## ThomasK

Mij lijkt die term 'opinion' wat onduidelijk. Zou 'judgment' niet beter zijn. 'Opinion' en 'believe/ belief' liggen toch dicht bij elkaar? Of ...?


----------

